

Ingenious Funding Deck using WebGL - jmilinovich
http://www.pinerly.com/deck/3d

======
pinerlyit
Hi guys, thanks for the feedback, we really appreciate it.

The tech isn't new, however the execution and spin we put to it is, main
reason behind this was to show case our team in a different manner than
everybody else typically does.

~~~
PythonDeveloper
If you really want to differentiate yourselves, allow users to post their
decks on THEIR web pages instead of forcing users to your site. THIS would be
a value many would pay for.

One other thing. I asked my tech-not-so-savvy wife to watch it, and her issue
was the frame that said "this deck took 4 days...".

"FOUR DAYS!!!" she cried... forget it. Perhaps you should frame that "frame"
better. How long does a deck take to make from start to finish? What's the
tech level required?

Ideally, a deck should be able to be made from scratch in minutes.

~~~
pinerlyit
you miss understood, we created the entire space + the deck in 4 days from
scratch in webGL

if we were to replicate this experience for anyone it would take 5 minutes to
setup as easy as uploading photos.

------
jmilinovich
valid point - I think it's unique in the application of the technology more
than anything else. They seem to think outside the box in all the right ways.

------
jmilinovich
this is one of the most unique showcases of a team's talent that I've ever
seen. very well done through-and-through.

------
PythonDeveloper
I have been through a couple of startups, sold one, blah blah blah... It's
usually the guy who is labeled "genius" that gets cut first :) Interesting
concept, but hardly new... this was what SecondLife looked like 5 years ago.

